# [V] Corsair 4 GB DDR3-1333 Kit XMS 3 (und bald auch andere Hardware)



## sandman2003 (26. November 2013)

Sers,

Verkaufe das o.g. Kit.. Bezeichnung seitens des Herstellers ist:

TW3X4G1333C9A

dachte an 35 € inkl Versand   VB

bald wird auch noch ein i5-760 und Asus P7P55D-E angeboten.

Gruß


----------

